# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Αιολίς [Taisetsu Maru - Aeolis - Sol Phryne]

## Apostolos

Ανοίγουμε ένα θέμα για ένα Ιστορικότατο πλοίο στη γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης
Το πρώτο Ιαπωνικό στα νερά μας... το πανέμορφο Αιολίς!

Aiolis2.jpg

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/taisetsu_maru_1948.htm

----------


## vinman

Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ δύο φωτογραφίες του ως Sol Phryne απο μπροσούρα της Sol Lines.......
Eξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Esperos και Αpostolos...και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15570

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15571

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα όχι συνηθισμένη.
Το υπέροχο *"Αιολίς"* του Ευθυμιάδη στη Μυτιλήνη.
Από ένα παλιό ξεχασμένο βιβλίο Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' Δημοτικού (του 1975).

Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή, αλλά είναι νοσταλγική.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον vinman, τον Ben Bruce, τον manolis m, τον Απόστολο, τον Stefano P και τον Mytilene.

Το Αιολίς στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια εικόνα όχι συνηθισμένη.
> Το υπέροχο *"Αιολίς"* του Ευθυμιάδη στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Από ένα παλιό ξεχασμένο βιβλίο Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' Δημοτικού (του 1975).
> Το Αιολίς στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg


Θεέ μου τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου????
Να γιατι τα παλιά βιβλία κάναν καλούς μαθητές!!!
Παρατήρηση! Εκεί που έχει πέσει το βαπόρι ο ντόκος ειναι ακρετά μέτρα ποιό μέσα απο ότι ειναι τώρα! Δηλαδή έκανε Γ στο ύψος του Τελωνείου!
Ειναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα χρόνια να δώ το λιμάνι όπως ήταν παλια!

----------


## Ellinis

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα κάποια πραγματάκια για τα τελευταία ταραχώδη χρόνια του ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
Όταν ο Σολωμονίδης κατέρευσε, το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην PLO (την οργάνωση του Αραφάτ) για να αναπαραστήσει το ταξίδι που είχε κάνει το EXODUS με εβραίους το 1947. Να κάποια σχετικά αποσπάσματα:




> In 1988, the PLO self-consciously attempted to stage a repeat version of this event to publicize the Palestinian plight. It bought a Greek car ferry, the _Sol Phryne_, renamed it _Al-'Awda_ ("The Return"), and worked out the plans for a landing of exiled Palestinians, with plenty of journalists in attendance, on the beaches of Israel. (The scheme might have worked but for the fact that someone, presumably the Israelis, blew up the ship before it took on any passengers.)





> In 1988, the PLO staged an unsuccessful effort to sail from Cyprus to Haifa. The Israeli frogmen attached a limp mine to the ship, named the Sol Phryne and re-christened _Exodus-2_, while it was in the Cypriot port of Limassol.




Περισσότερα από τον τότε καπετάνιο του *εδώ*.

Tελικά το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε όνομα και βρέθηκε για επισκευές στο Μαυροβούνιο. Μετά από 3 χρόνια και με σημαία Ονδούρας πια, βυθίστηκε κατόπιν έκρηξης και πυρκαγιάς στην Αδριατική ενώ μετέφερε όπλα(?) στη Γιουγκοσλαβικό εμφύλιο. 




> 6-Dec-91
> Sank 15 miles south of Vis Island in lat. 42&ordm;45' N., long. 16&ordm;10' E., after explosion and fire.
> πηγή

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ, ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΨΩΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΣΧΙΖΑ ΑΠ΄ΑΚΡΗ Σ΄ΑΚΡΗ ΠΑΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΔΕΙΟ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ.
ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΤΟ 1970.
Δ Αιολις.jpg

Σ΄ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
E 1996 44-90.JPG
ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ 1996 ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 44 ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 90

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι αγνωστο!Το sol phryne αλλαζει πλωρη μετα απο καποιο ατυχημα.Οι φωτο προερχονται απο φυλλαδιο των ναυπηγειων αυλιδος

sold phryne repaired.jpg

sol phryne bow.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για το ατύχημα που πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά σοβαρό;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ξερω κατι, αλλα προφανως εγινε επι πλοιοκτησιας σολωμονιδη αφου στην νεα πλωρη βλεπουμε αναγλυφο το ονομα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Αιολίς...*
Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς 2942

Στη φωτογραφία το βλέπουμε όπως ήταν πρίν τη μετασκευή, όταν αγοράστηκε το 1966 από τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη και ήταν το πρώτο γιαπωνέζικο φέρρυ στα ελληνικά νερά...

periodiko.jpg
_φωτο: αρχείο περιοδικού Αργώ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Αιολίς...*

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το πλοίο μετά τη μετασκευή, στα εγκαίνια του, τον Νοέμβριο του 1968 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Χίο - Μυτιληνη.

aeolis.jpg
_φωτο: περιοδικό Εφοπλιστης_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Αιολίς...*

Ελάτε να γνωρίσουμε τη ρεσεψιόν του...

AIOLIS 2 rese.jpg

Από το αρχείο του φίλου despo

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Αιολίς...*

....Και η τραπεζαρία του...

AIOLIS 1 trap.jpg

Από το αρχείο του φίλου despo

----------


## gtogias

> *F/B Αιολίς...*
> 
> ....Και η τραπεζαρία του...
> 
> AIOLIS 1 trap.jpg
> 
> Από το αρχείο του φίλου despo


 
Ακούγεται τετριμμένο, φτωχό αλλά σίγουρα οφείλω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για το υλικό που μας παρουσιάζεις.

----------


## nikosnasia

> *F/B Αιολίς...*
> 
> ....Και η τραπεζαρία του...
> 
> AIOLIS 1 trap.jpg
> 
> Από το αρχείο του φίλου despo


ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΗΣΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικες φωτο ,σπουδαια ντοκουμεντα απο τον πολυ καλο φιλο TSS APOLLON και DESPO

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά μοναδικές εικόνες, το εσωτερικό του πλοίου φαίνεται αρκετά προσεγμένο και κάπως "αυστηρό". Όσο για τη φωτο από την έλευση του στην Ελλάδα είναι ποτισμένη σκουριά και αρμύρα... το καράβι το ξέπλυναν τα κύμματα στο πέρασμα του από την Ιαπωνία.

Και μιας δεν έχω κάποια δική μου φωτογραφία, να ανεβάσω ένα SOL PHRYNE μέσα από παραμορφωτικό καθρέφτη... το αποτέλεσμα του κολάζ διάφορων καρέ από κάποια -άγνωστου σε εμένα τίτλου- ελληνική ταινία.

phryne1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική και πολύτιμη προσφορά φίλοι μου!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μαγικές εικόνες, φίλοι μου.

Ότι και να πούμε θα είναι πολύ λίγο.

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον despo και τον T.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανεκτιμητη η προσφορα του ΤSS APOLLON και DESPO αλλα και του κωνσταντινου ευθυμιαδη που οξυνε τα πνευματα των αλλων συναδελφων του για να κανουν κινησεις προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση ακολουθοντας τις δικες του πρωτοποριακες ιδεες.

----------


## Amorgos66

> ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ, ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΨΩΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΣΧΙΖΑ ΑΠ΄ΑΚΡΗ Σ΄ΑΚΡΗ ΠΑΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΔΕΙΟ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ.
> ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΤΟ 1970.
> Δ Αιολις.jpg


....η ταχύτητα βεβαια δεν έχει καμμία σχεση με την πραγματική που ειχε...
Οταν το ΑΡΙΩΝ έκανε το αντιστοιχο δρομολόγιο ,εφευγε 4.30 απο Μυτιλήνη και με τα 16 μίλλια του έφτανε πρώτο στη Χίο.

----------


## gtogias

3 Αυγούστου 1976 και ένα ακόμη πλοίο του Κωσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη (αυτή τη φορά όχι Γαλλικής κατασκευής) αντιμετωπίζει πυρκαγιά. Αυτή τη φορά ευτυχώς χωρίς θύματα. 

Σχετικά δημοσιεύματα από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκης) της 4ης και 5ης Αυγούστου 1976:

1976 08 04 Μακεδονία σελ 1.JPG

1976 08 05 Μακεδονία σελ 5a.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Τα περί πυρκαγιάς δεν τα ήξερα. Φαίνεται πως ήταν της μοίρας του Ευθημιάδη. Ελλεάνα, Κνωσσός, Ancona, και τώρα Αιολίς.
Τώρα μένει να μάθουμε και που είχε "χασει" την πλώρη του...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αιολις*...

003.jpg
_Aπο το αρχειο   του φιλου despo._

----------


## Amorgos66

> 3 Αυγούστου 1976 και ένα ακόμη πλοίο του Κωσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη (αυτή τη φορά όχι Γαλλικής κατασκευής) αντιμετωπίζει πυρκαγιά. Αυτή τη φορά ευτυχώς χωρίς θύματα. 
> 
> Σχετικά δημοσιεύματα από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκης) της 4ης και 5ης Αυγούστου 1976:
> 
> 1976 08 04 Μακεδονία σελ 1.JPG
> 
> 1976 08 05 Μακεδονία σελ 5a.JPG


....φοβερό αρχείο....
Μπράβο...

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατι αγνωστο!Το sol phryne αλλαζει πλωρη μετα απο καποιο ατυχημα.Οι φωτο προερχονται απο φυλλαδιο των ναυπηγειων αυλιδος
> 
> sold phryne repaired.jpg
> 
> sol phryne bow.jpg


Εντόπισα το παρακάτω άρθρο στις 12-6-81. Αν και αναφέρει οτι δεν είχε ζημιές, στο αντίστοιχο τέυχος του περιοδικού Steamboat Bill αναφέρει πως οι ζημιές ήταν σημαντικές. Kαι το όνομα του φορτηγού αναφέρεται ως SOUTH WIND.
Μήπως να ήταν το ατύχημα που του κόστησε την πλώρη;

12-6-81.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eκεί που τώρα μπαίνει το θεριό ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, πριν 25 χρόνια έμπαινε το τότε πρωτοποριακό ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.

Αν και η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του φίλο despo, πιστεύω θα μου επιτρέψει να την αφιερώσω στο φίλο Απόστολο! 

Image1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι πρωτοποριακη φωτο!

----------


## despo

Βεβαίως και επιτρέπονται οι αφιερώσεις !

----------


## gtogias

> Eκεί που τώρα μπαίνει το θεριό ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, πριν 25 χρόνια έμπαινε το τότε πρωτοποριακό ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
> 
> Αν και η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του φίλο despo, πιστεύω θα μου επιτρέψει να την αφιερώσω στο φίλο Απόστολο! 
> 
> Image1.jpg


Γιαυτό φωνάζουμε και λέμε ότι την εποχή εκείνη το Βόρειο Αιγαίο είχε πλοία αρκετά καλύτερα από την υπόλοπη νησιωτική Ελλάδα. Που τα σημερινά χάλια.

----------


## Apostolos

Θες να με τρελάνεις βραδυάτικο...

----------


## nikosnasia

Τι μου θύμησες τώρα. Σ΄αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο ήταν αραγμένο όταν έμπαινα μέσα με το ποδήλατο και διέσχιζα όλο το γκαράζ για να πάω τα ψώνια στα μαγειρεία και στο ψυγείο που ήταν κάτω απ΄το γκαράζ.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Βεβαίως και επιτρέπονται οι αφιερώσεις !


ΖΗΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΣΤΟ 
* Ships in Mytilene's port from 1900-2000*

----------


## gtogias

> Τα περί πυρκαγιάς δεν τα ήξερα. Φαίνεται πως ήταν της μοίρας του Ευθημιάδη. Ελλεάνα, Κνωσσός, Ancona, και τώρα Αιολίς.
> Τώρα μένει να μάθουμε και που είχε "χασει" την πλώρη του...


Πιθανώς και άσχετο αλλά στην εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" δημοσιεύτηκε στις 11 Ιουνίου 1981 το παρακάτω:

1981 06 11 Τα Νέα σελ 16 Σύγρουση Σολ Φρύνη.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ίδιο ατύχημα που περιγράφει και αυτό το άρθρο. Ίσως να του κόστισε την πλώρη... αν και δεν μιλάνε για σοβαρές ζημιές.

----------


## Ellinis

Το SOL PHRYNE πρυμνοδετημένο εκεί που είναι σήμερα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και η παρέα του. H πλαϊνή κλίμακα που να εξυπηρετούσε άραγε; 
Στο βάθος το IAΛΥΣΣΟΣ που ξεχωρίζει από το αδελφάκι του από το "κουτί" στην πρύμνη. 
Από το αρχείο του άγγλου καραβολάτρη Albert Novelli.

sol phryne1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξεχωριστη φωτο.Η μπλε πρυμνη ειναι του achille lauro?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστος ο φιλος Ben Bruce ειναι το Achille Lauro.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το οχηματαγωγο *Αιολις* σε πρωτη ειδηση στην Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 14ης Δεκεμβριου 1968

19681214 Aeolis Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πρωτο ιαπωνικο ΕΓ/ΟΓ στην ελλαδα!Ιστορικο ευρημα απο τον φιλο μας απο τις ΗΠΑ

----------


## despo

_photo 008 (1).jpgΑκόμα μία του Αιολίς μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικα ολα α ντοκουμεντα που μας εχεις ανεβασει φιλε despo, που μου ειχες κανει την τιμη να μου τα δειξεις πριν 15 χρονια στο ΝΕΟΝ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _photo 008 (1).jpgΑκόμα μία του Αιολίς μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι.


Το αγαπημένο μου ΑΙΟΛΙΣ, βαπόρι απλό κ ανθρώπινο όπως ήταν τα περισσότερα τότε.
Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AIOLIS απο την μεγαλη ελληνικη ταινια του σκηνοθετη Ομηρου Ευσταρατιαδη σε σεναριο του αδελφου του Γιαννη Σκλαβου παραγωγης 1983 <Αχτυπητα καμακια>

aiolis (8).JPGaiolis (4).JPGaiolis (9).JPGaiolis (7).JPGaiolis (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και η συνεχεια.Ο εικονιζομενος πλοιαρχος ποιος να ειναι αραγε?

Το πλοιο παντως παρα τα 36 του χρονια ειναι περιποιημενο και μαλλον σε καλη κατασταση 


aiolis (2).JPGaiolis (3).JPGaiolis (5).JPGaiolis (6).JPGΚαταγραφήddd.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο υλικό απο τους φίλους despo & BEN BRUCE.

----------


## Apostolos

> Το πλοιο παντως παρα τα 36 του χρονια ειναι περιποιημενο και μαλλον σε καλη κατασταση


Εχω δεί κάτι σημερινά καμάρια που η πλώρη τους είναι αίσχος. Τούτο εδώ είναι σαν κότερο!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo AEOLIS.jpgΣτο λιμάνι του Πειραιά απο πρύμνη μεριά.

----------


## Takerman

Πρέπει να ήταν χειμώνας του 1971 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ήμασταν για 6 ώρες μέσα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης γιατί δε μπορούσε να δέσει το πλοίο από την τρικυμία. Θυμάμαι ότι κατέβασαν βάρκα για να πάει ένας επιβάτης στη κηδεία της μάνας του.

----------


## Βασίλης Φωκάς

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα,
Ο Πλοίαρχος που επέβλεψε τη μετασκευή και ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια ήταν ο Αντώνιος Φωκάς. Το πλοίο αρχικά μετέφερε στην Ιαπωνία σιδηροδρόμους.
Στο πλοίο γεννήθηκε και ένα αγοράκι σε ένα ταξίδι το οποίο ονομάστηκε ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και το βάφτισε ο Ευθυμιάδης.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα,
> Ο Πλοίαρχος που επέβλεψε τη μετασκευή και ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια ήταν ο Αντώνιος Φωκάς. Το πλοίο αρχικά μετέφερε στην Ιαπωνία σιδηροδρόμους.
> Στο πλοίο γεννήθηκε και ένα αγοράκι σε ένα ταξίδι το οποίο ονομάστηκε ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και το βάφτισε ο Ευθυμιάδης.
> Ευχαριστώ


Kαλησπέρα,γιά να λέμε τα πραγματα σωστά  μετέφερε βαγόνια κ ανήκε στους Ιαπωνικούς Σιδηροδρόμους δλδ στην ναυτική αργκό ήταν τραινάδικο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

sol phryne.jpgΔύο εμφανή πράγματα έκανε ο Σολομωνίδης στο πλοίο.Την κακόγουστη "παράγκα" πίσω από την γέφυρα κ τον πρυμιό καταπέλτη. Γιά το δεύτερο να πούμε ότι ενώ το πλοίο σαν τραινάδικο στην Ιαπωνία φόρτωνε από πρύμα,ο Ευθυμιάδης έκλεισε εντελώς την πρύμη κ άνοιξε πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες αφού τότε το βαπόρια πλαγιοδετούσαν. Επίσης ξήλωσε τις κλειστές βαρδιόλες κάτι άγνωστο στην Ελλάδα τότε κ όχι συνηθισμένο ακόμα στην Ευρώπη.Αντίθετα,στην Ιαπωνία οι κλειστές βαρδιόλες ήταν κάτι το διαδεδομένο από προπολεμικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Και τα 4 φουγάρα ξέχασες που γίνανε δύο. Πάντως και σαν γιαπωνέζικο δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο αισθητικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και τα 4 φουγάρα ξέχασες που γίνανε δύο. Πάντως και σαν γιαπωνέζικο δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο αισθητικά.


Bασικά αναφέρθηκα σε ό,τι ασυνήθιστο μας φαίνεται σήμερα κ έγινε κατά την μετασκευή στο Πέραμα. Το πιό "κουφό" ήταν τα 4 πολύ άγαρμπα φουγάρα κ το χαλούσαν αισθητικά. Σαν ΑΙΟΛΙΣ δεν ήταν καμιά καλλονή αλλά ένα συμπαθητικό καράβι κ άκρως καραβολατρικό.Τα 2 "νέα" φουγάρα που απέκτησε επί Ευθυμιάδη ήταν ανάπλαση από τα αρχικά με πιό χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο το "καπέλο" που προστέθηκε στην κορυφή τους το οποίο συμπτωματικά όχι μόνο δεν αλλοίωσε αλλά έκανε πιό φανερή την ιαπωνική προέλευση του πλοίου.
Γιά τους μη γνωρίζοντες, ήταν ένα από τα αδελφά του τραγικού ΤΟΥΑ ΜΑRU που ναυάγησε λόγω τυφώνα το 1954.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶λλη μιά φωτό ενώ βιράρει την άγκυρα.Απέναντι αριστερά ένα τζενεραλάδικο του Lloyd Triestino με πλώρη swan neck. Sol Phryne a .jpg

----------


## Takerman

aiolis garage.jpg
Το γκαράζ του Αιολίς. 

Για τον φίλο nikosnasia και το ποδήλατό του.

Η φωτό από το site του Σολομωνίδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρέπει να ήταν χειμώνας του 1971 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ήμασταν για 6 ώρες μέσα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης γιατί δε μπορούσε να δέσει το πλοίο από την τρικυμία. Θυμάμαι ότι κατέβασαν βάρκα για να πάει ένας επιβάτης στη κηδεία της μάνας του.


Το *Αιολις* σε καταχωρηση στην _Προοδο της Χιου_ της 24ης Φεβρουαριου 1972.

19720224 Αιολις Προοδος.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να ήταν χειμώνας του 1971 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ήμασταν για 6 ώρες μέσα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης γιατί δε μπορούσε να δέσει το πλοίο από την τρικυμία. Θυμάμαι ότι κατέβασαν βάρκα για να πάει ένας επιβάτης στη κηδεία της μάνας του.


Πολλές φορές με καιρό ερχόμενο από Πειραιά γιά Χίο δεν έμπαινε μέσα κ συνέχιζε γιά Μυτιλήνη. Έλεγαν μάλιστα ότι "έβρισκε" κάτω.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο shipsnostalgia ανέβηκε πρόσφατα αυτή η φωτογραφία του A.Duncan με το πλοίο στην Ιαπωνία στην ίδια εμφανισιακή κατάσταση που το είχαμε δει στη φωτογραφία εδώ όταν ήρθε στο Πέραμα. Μπορεί και να είναι από την περίοδο πριν πουληθεί, νομίζω παροπλισμένο το αγόρασε ο Ευθυμιάδης.

Taisetsu_Maru.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο shipsnostalgia ανέβηκε πρόσφατα αυτή η φωτογραφία του A.Duncan με το πλοίο στην Ιαπωνία στην ίδια εμφανισιακή κατάσταση που το είχαμε δει στη φωτογραφία εδώ όταν ήρθε στο Πέραμα. Μπορεί και να είναι από την περίοδο πριν πουληθεί, νομίζω παροπλισμένο το αγόρασε ο Ευθυμιάδης.
> 
> Taisetsu_Maru.jpg


 Πραγματικά σε μαύρο χάλι ήλθε στην Ελλάδα αφού αυτή η πορτάδα είχε ήδη παροπλιστεί στην Ιαπωνία. Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι να έχει αρχίσει η μετασκευή με τα φουγάρα κομμένα χαμηλά κοντά στην ρίζα. Δυστυχώς μικρός τότε,δεν φωτογράφιζα ακόμα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ σπάνιο θέαμα Ellinis σε ευχαριστούμε.  Μου αρέσει το σουλούπι του έχει μια φινέτσα άλλης εποχής.  Μπείτε στο σάιτ του Σολομονίδη έχει πολύ υλικό!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ήταν ένα ιδιαίτερο σχέδιο που το μοιράζονταν τέσσερα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν το 47-48. Το πρώτο ήταν το TOYA MARU το οποίο βυθίστηκε στις 26.9.54 σε ένα τυφώνα με 1153 θύματα (σχετικά εδώ). Στον ίδιο τυφώνα ναυάγησαν και άλλα τρία προγενέστερα πλοία των Σιδηροδρόμων. Από τα τέσσερα ναυάγια τα δυο επισκευάστηκαν αλλά το ΤΟΥΑ και άλλο ένα ανελκύστηκαν μόνο για να διαλυθούν. 
Τα άλλα δυο αδελφά του ΑΙΟΛΙΣ ήταν τα MASHU MARU και YOTEI MARU τα οποία διαλύθηκαν το 1965-66 στην Ιαπωνία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν κ το πλοίο ούτε γιά τα...καλλιστεία αλλά ούτε καλοτάξιδο ήταν,ωστόσο το έχω βαθειά μέσα στην καρδιά μου.Πολλά ταξίδια με αυτό κ οι χώροι του απλοί κ ανθρώπινοι.
Όσο γιά το ναυάγιο του αδελφού του,εκτός από τους τυφώνες που είναι συνηθισμένοι στην περιοχή, η Ιαπωνική Θάλασσα την οποία έχω περάσει, βγάζει χοντρούς καιρούς κ ας μην είναι ανοιχτός Ειρηνικός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μολις ανακαλυψα οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσατλ απο τον Πειραια δεν εχει ανεβει. δειχνει το *Αιολις* και μαζι του αλλα γνωστα μας πλοια της εποχης....

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Aν κ το πλοίο ούτε γιά τα...καλλιστεία αλλά ούτε καλοτάξιδο ήταν,ωστόσο το έχω βαθειά μέσα στην καρδιά μου.Πολλά ταξίδια με αυτό κ οι χώροι του απλοί κ ανθρώπινοι.
> Όσο γιά το ναυάγιο του αδελφού του,εκτός από τους τυφώνες που είναι συνηθισμένοι στην περιοχή, η Ιαπωνική Θάλασσα την οποία έχω περάσει, βγάζει χοντρούς καιρούς κ ας μην είναι ανοιχτός Ειρηνικός.


Bλέποντας το σχέδιο της γάστρας του πλοίου μου κάνει εντύπωση το τελείωμα προς τα πρύμα. 

MA1000609_02.jpg
πηγή με ανάλυση του ναυαγίου

Προφανώς εξυπηρετούσε για τη γραμμή που ταξίδευε ως τρενάδικο αλλά στο ταξίδεμα πρέπει να προκαλούσε κάποια ιδιαίτερη συμπεριφόρα.
Για την ιστορία των πλοίων της εταιρίας των ιαπωνικών σιδηροδρόμων υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό στα αγγλικά εδώ με κάποια όμορφα σκίτσα. Κορυφή για εμένα ήταν η πορτάδα του KONGO MARU!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά περίεργο το τελείωμα της γάστρας κ βαθιά βαπόρια αναλόγως. Αυτά των ιαπωνικών σιδηροδρόμων ήταν κ περίεργα σουλούπια. Όσο γιά το ΚΟΝGO κ τα παρόμοια ήταν εκπληκτικά πανέμορφα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα απο τον φιλο ellinis.Καπου εχω ενα Ships monthly δεκαετιας περιπου που εχει εκτενες αφιερομα στο ναυαγιο και τα πλοια οταν το βρω θα δρασω καταλληλως

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην Ιαπωνία ανέκαθεν είχαν ωραία κλασικά ποστάλια κατάλληλα γιά αγορά από Έλληνες ακτοπλόους όπως κ τραινάδικα που θα μπορούσαν να μετασκευαστούν σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ αλλά κάτι η απόσταση κάτι η έλλειψη διασυνδέσεων συνετέλεσε ώστε αυτό να αργήσει να γίνει μέχρι που ο δαιμόνιος Κων. Ευθυμιάδης χτύπησε φλέβα χρυσού κ άνοιξε τον δρόμο γιά τους υπόλοιπους. Να σημειώσουμε ότι κ το πρώτο ιαπωνικό EΓ/ΟΓ το FERRY HANKYU στην Ελλάδα ήλθε αυτή την φορά από τον Λελάκη.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Γιαυτό φωνάζουμε και λέμε ότι την εποχή εκείνη το Βόρειο Αιγαίο είχε πλοία αρκετά καλύτερα από την υπόλοπη νησιωτική Ελλάδα. Που τα σημερινά χάλια.


Τώρα που βρίσκεται το πλοίο;

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βυθό της Αδριατικής, το έχουμε αναφέρει και εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AIOΛΙΣ  (48).jpg To αγαπημένο μου ΑΙΟΛΙΣ εν πλω.
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

SOL PHRYNE b.jpg Ως SOL PHRYNE στου Ξαβέρη.
Πηγή: shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου επί Ευθυμιάδη παρέα με το "ομόσταυλο" ΑΡΚΑΔΙ.

AEOLIS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eδώ, κοντά στο τότε μικρό τελωνείο πήγαιναν Δωδ/νησα με ενδεχόμενη προέκταση προς Κύπρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TAISETSU MARU.jpgTAISETSU MARU a.jpgTAISETSU MARU b.jpg
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Eίπα να ασχοληθούμε με την προϊστορία των τραινάδικων που ήλθαν στην χώρα μας.
Το πρώτο από αυτά ήταν το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ το οποίο σαν TAISETSU MARU ήταν ένα από τα 4 αδελφά που χτίστηκαν λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο γιά αυτό που τότε ήταν Japanese Government Railways.Tα υπόλοιπα 3 ήταν το άτυχο ΤΟΥΑ ΜΑRU,το ΜΑSHU MARU κ το YOTEI MARU. Έπαιρναν 1128 επιβάτες κ 19 βαγόνια.Γραμμή Αομόρι-Χακοντάτε στα νησιά Χονσού κ Χοκκάιντο αντίστοιχα.
Σαν τουρμπινάδικα που ήταν,αποσύρθηκαν νωρίς.Το ΤΑΙSETSU MARU έδεσε το 1964 (κάπου εκεί κ τα άλλα) γιά να το αγοράσει ο δαιμόνιος Κων.Ευθυμιάδης το 1967.

----------


## Ellinis

Απ'ότι βλέπω στη 2η και την 3η φωτογραφία, τότε είχε ακόμη σχεδίες να κρέμονται στο πλάι κάτω από τις βάρκες. Ίσως ήταν κάποιο πρόχειρο μέτρο μετά τις ανθρώπινες απώλειες από τον τυφώνα του '54 που βύθισε μερικά από τα πλοία της εταιρίας.
Να προσθέσω και μια φωτογραφία του ως ΑΕΟΛΙΣ από ιαπωνικό περιοδικό:

img_5.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι ειχα διαβασει το ατυχημα ειχε γινει με πλοιο με μια μηχανη και προπελα.Το μεταγενεστερο TAISETSU MARU ειχε 4 μηχανες και 2 προπελες προφανως για συμορφωση μετα το ατυχημα σε νεους κανονισμους.Μην ξεχνατε και τα ματαγενεστερα αδελφακια που ειχαν 8 ντηζελομηχανες οπως το ΛΑΣΙΘΗ που ειε ερθει και αυτο στην Ελλαδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο οτι ειχα διαβασει το ατυχημα ειχε γινει με πλοιο με μια μηχανη και προπελα.Το μεταγενεστερο TAISETSU MARU ειχε 4 μηχανες και 2 προπελες προφανως για συμορφωση μετα το ατυχημα σε νεους κανονισμους.Μην ξεχνατε και τα ματαγενεστερα αδελφακια που ειχαν 8 ντηζελομηχανες οπως το ΛΑΣΙΘΗ που ειε ερθει και αυτο στην Ελλαδα


H κλάση ΤΟΥΑ ΜΑRU είχε  2 προπέλες κ 4 σετ τουρμπίνες (γι'αυτό κ 4 φουγάρα τα οποία στο ΑΙΟΛΙΣ στο Πέραμα εγώ τα είδα κομένα) αλλά δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο στα τραινάδικα οι πολλές μηχανές, αν κ 8  όπως στα ΙSHIKARI MARU (ΛΑΣΙΘΙ) δεν νομίζω να μπήκαν αλλού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AEOLIS.jpg Aπό το face book

Aν κρίνω από την σκουριά εδώ πρέπει να ήταν στα τελευταία με τον Ευθυμιάδη.
Όσο τα πλοία της γραμμής πλαγιοδετούσαν (χωρίς προπελάκι εκτός από ΑΔΩΝΙΣ) έπεφταν σε αυτό το σημείο της προκυμαίας της Χίου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Sol Phryne slide στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-35M...3D111726478091

$_57.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Δύο σκίτσα του Αιολίς...

Scan.jpg Ένα ολόκληρο...

Scan 1.jpg Και ένα με την πλώρη του...

----------


## Ellinis

> To 1991 ενώ έκανε μεταφορά γιά τον  γιουγκοσλάβικο στρατό.Θα πρέπει να ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι αφού είχε περάσει  επίσης από τους Παλαιστίνιους κ είχε υποστεί σαμποτάζ στη Λεμεσό το  1988.





> Το Αιολίς, βρίσκεται στη Βόρεια Αδριατική θάλασσα, στον πάτο...
> Το 1991, μετέφερε όπλα στην εμπόλεμη Γιουγκοσλαβία και μετά από έκρηξη  βόμβας στο μηχανοστάσιο (ή στο γκαράζ, δεν είμαι σίγουρος), βυθίστηκε...
> 
> Το τελευταίο του όνομα, αφού πουλήθηκε από τον Ευθυμιάδη, στον Σωλομονίδη στην Κύπρο, ήταν Sol Phryne...
> Δεν ξέρω, αν κατά την ημερομηνία της βύθισής του, είχε αυτό ή κάποιο άλλο όνομα...
> 
> Μπορει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει;





> SOL PHRYNE λεγόταν και όταν βούλιαξε αλλά με σημαία Ονδούρας και ιδιοκτήτη τον Ben Hijazi Choubaki Fouad κατά το miramar.
> Και σαν πληροφορίες βύθισης :
> fire & explosion 42.45N/16.10E 6.12.91 [Pula-Bar, troops & munitions]





> Και πως εμπλεξε με τον γιουγκοσλαβικο πολεμο;
> Ειχε καποια σχεση αυτος ο πλοιοκτητης με τη χωρα;
> Μηπως ξερεις;
> 
> Παντως δεν πρεπει να ειχε γινει μεγαλο θεμα στις ειδησεις η βυθιση του...


Μετά το σαμποτάζ που του έκαναν στη Λεμεσσό το 1988, είχε πάει για επισκευές στη Bijela του Μαυροβουνίου. Παρέμενε υπό αραβική πλοιοκτησία και με το  όνομα SOL PHRYNE και σημαία Ονδούρας. Εκεί το βρήκε ο εμφύλιος και το 1991 το αγόρασε το Γιουγκοσλαβικό κράτος για να μεταφέρει στρατιώτες, οχήματα, πολεμοφόδια κλπ από μονάδες που βρίσκονταν σε εχθρικό πλέον Κροατικό έδαφος πίσω σε φιλικό έδαφος. Ενώ έπλεε από τη Πόλα προς το Μπαρ στο Μαυροβούνιο έμφορτο, εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά και βυθίστηκε από εκρήξεις που προκάλεσαν προφανώς τα πυρομαχικά. Όλοι οι επιβαίνοντες σώθηκαν. Το όνομα του πλοίου δεν είχε αλλάξει ούτε τότε.

Ο φίλος Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς μας έχει προσφέρει αυτή τη μια και μοναδική φωτογραφία που προσωπικά έχω δει με το πλοίο στη Bijela. 

sol phryne 1989.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Μετά το σαμποτάζ που του έκαναν στη Λεμεσσό το 1988, είχε πάει για επισκευές στη Bijela του Μαυροβουνίου. Παρέμενε υπό αραβική πλοιοκτησία και με το  όνομα SOL PHRYNE και σημαία Ονδούρας. Εκεί το βρήκε ο εμφύλιος και το 1991 το αγόρασε το Γιουγκοσλαβικό κράτος για να μεταφέρει στρατιώτες, οχήματα, πολεμοφόδια κλπ από μονάδες που βρίσκονταν σε εχθρικό πλέον Κροατικό έδαφος πίσω σε φιλικό έδαφος. Ενώ έπλεε από τη Πόλα προς το Μπαρ στο Μαυροβούνιο έμφορτο, εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά και βυθίστηκε από εκρήξεις που προκάλεσαν προφανώς τα πυρομαχικά. Όλοι οι επιβαίνοντες σώθηκαν. Το όνομα του πλοίου δεν είχε αλλάξει ούτε τότε.
> 
> Ο φίλος Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς μας έχει προσφέρει αυτή τη μια και μοναδική φωτογραφία που προσωπικά έχω δει με το πλοίο στη Bijela. 
> 
> sol phryne 1989.jpg


το έβλεπα στον Πειραιά και το θαύμαζα,μικρο παιδί τότε,ευχαριστώ ,που προσφέρεται  τέτοια θέματα και φώτο.

----------


## renetoes

θα ανεβάσω το βράδυ μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα μετά το σαμποτάζ της Λεμεσού, όπου φαίνεται με κλίση και σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο φίλος Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς μας έχει προσφέρει αυτή τη μια και μοναδική φωτογραφία που προσωπικά έχω δει με το πλοίο στη Bijela. 
> 
> sol phryne 1989.jpg


Ντοκουμέντο ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ η φωτό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα ειναι ντοκουμενταρα!!!

_

----------


## stevenson1

> Το SOL PHRYNE πρυμνοδετημένο εκεί που είναι σήμερα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και η παρέα του. H πλαϊνή κλίμακα που να εξυπηρετούσε άραγε; 
> Στο βάθος το IAΛΥΣΣΟΣ που ξεχωρίζει από το αδελφάκι του από το "κουτί" στην πρύμνη. 
> Από το αρχείο του άγγλου καραβολάτρη Albert Novelli.
> 
> sol phryne1.jpg


Με το ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ διαφοροποιείτο επίσης και απ΄το χρώμα των τσιμινιερών του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το SOL PHRYNE στο λιμανι του Πειραια  στα αριστερα της εικονας βλεπουμε και  ολιγον απο το ΚΡΗΤΗ,  σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-COL...EAAOSwA3dYlaGI

----------


## Ellinis

To AIOΛΙΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στον Πειραιά

aeolis digit.wdr.de 70s.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SOL PHRYNE.jpg

To βαπόρι στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   ΑΙΟΛΙΣ  οπως το απαθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Στελιου Βαλακη σε εναν καταπλου εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου  το καλοκαιρι του 1969

_AEOLIS S VALAKIS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης_

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βίντεο με το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ να κάνει χειρισμούς απόπλου με τη βοήθεια του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxa_...ECI_-gkSa2M-q4

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα βίντεο με το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ να κάνει χειρισμούς απόπλου με τη βοήθεια του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxa_...ECI_-gkSa2M-q4


Στα τόσα ταξίδια με το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ δεν θυμάμαι να μας βοήθησε ο ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ.
Επειδή ήταν διπρόπελλο,εδώ θα υπήρχε λόγος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικο βιντεο!_

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καρέ με το ΣΟΛ ΦΡΥΝΗ από φιλμάκι του 1980. Πίσω του αποπλέει ο "Τιτανικός"...  :Frog:  

SOL PH.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα καρέ με το ΣΟΛ ΦΡΥΝΗ από φιλμάκι του 1980. Πίσω του αποπλέει ο "Τιτανικός"...  
> 
> SOL PH.jpg
> πηγή


To AΘΗΝΑΙ στην ταινία "Η ανέλκυση του Τιτανικού" είχε δέσει στην παγόδα, ήμουν κ εγώ εκεί.
Αριστερά το JUPITER της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------

